# Jedna drugiej łeb obrywa



## Denis555

Cześć wszystkim!
Co to znaczy "Jedna drugiej łeb obrywa"  w tej piosence  zespółu Blade Loki?
 
Dziękuję from the mountain!


----------



## Darshwana

Nie znam tej pisenki, ale tak jak zerknęłam na link, który podałaś - to ogólnie, chodzi w tej piosence o to, że "Społeczeństwo już jest na dnie" - czyli inaczej mówiąc "Społeczeństwo osiągnęło bardzo niski poziom moralny" i "Jedna drugiej łeb urywa" oznacza "Jedna drugiej urywa głowę" (łeb oznacza głowę ale w bardzo potoczny i raczej wulgarny sposób) ale oczywiście nie dosłownie tylko w przenośni "urywa łeb" , "urywa głowę" tzn. coś złego robi, krzywdzi itd.


----------



## Denis555

Dziękuję BARDZO!!!!
 
"Jedna drugiej urywa głowę" = Jedna głowa urywa drugą głowę. Tak?
Dziwny jest ponieważ “Jedna drugiej” ale dlaczego nie "jeden drugiego" gdyż łeb to rodzaj męski?


----------



## Darshwana

Denis555 said:


> Dziękuję BARDZO!!!!
> 
> "Jedna drugiej urywa głowę" = Jedna głowa urywa drugą głowę. Tak?
> Dziwny jest ponieważ “Jedna drugiej” ale dlaczego nie "jeden drugiego" gdyż łeb to rodzaj męski?


 
No, no - "jedna drugiej łeb urywa" 
means 
"one person (female) wrenches off another person's (female) head" 
- czyli "jedna (osoba, kobieta) drugiej (osobie, kobiecie) łeb (czyli głowę) urywa".

A gdybyśmy mówili o tym, że "one person (male) wrenches off another person's head (male)" 
- we will say: 
"jeden drugiemu głowę urywa"
- czyli "jeden (człowiek, mężczyzna) drugiemu (człowiekowi, mężczyźnie) urywa głowę".


----------



## Denis555

That makes sense!!!
Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc!!!!
Polski jest trudny ale fantastyczny!


----------



## Darshwana

Cieszę się, że mogłam pomóc  Pozdrowienia z Warszawy!


----------



## .Jordi.

Denis555 said:


> Cześć wszystkim!
> Co to znaczy "Jedna drugiej łeb obrywa"  w tej piosence  zespółu Blade Loki?



To jest zdanie eliptyczne, które można rozwiniąć w następujący sposób:

_Jedna świnia obrywa łeb drugiej świni_.


----------



## Thomas1

Bez zerkania na tekst piosenki, zdanie byłoby właściwie odebrane w większości przypadków przenośnie. Ludzie są zdemoralizowani, nieustępliwi, brak im autorytetów. Wszystko to powoduje, że zdolni są do działania na szkodę innych (począwszy od drobnych złośliwości a skończywszy na ekstremum--morderstwo). Ogólny obraz społeczeństwa jest dość posępny i nie wróży dobrze na przyszłość.

Tom


----------

